# Where to buy plants for tortoise habitat



## kkrenee518 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to buy some plants for my red footed tortoise's habitat to help increase humidity. What type of stores sell the types of plants tortoises can have?


----------



## Jodie (Dec 9, 2015)

It is difficult to find plants that can immediately be put in habitats, because most nurseries use pesticides in the fertilizer. Most of us repot the plant, removing most of the original dirt from the roots. Then wait 6 months th add the plant to the enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Dec 9, 2015)

This is a problem for us tortoise keepers. Any commercial nursery, which is where all the plants in any store come from, are full of systemic pesticides. These chemicals are incorporated into the plants tissues and its not safe to feed new growth for over a year. Changing the soil does not remove the pesticides that are absorbed into the plant.

I either grow my own, or use long term established plants and do cuttings.

I know of no place where you can buy plants that are safe to put into an enclosure.


----------



## kkrenee518 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'd like to get some plants for my redfoot tortoise to help increase humidity. Where are good places to buy plants for them? Also, are plastic plants bad to use?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2015)

I occasionally use plastic plants. In the meantime, buy the plants you like and keep them separate from the tortoise enclosure for a few months, and as they grow and are watered by you, the toxins are leaching out.


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 9, 2015)

You may find www.thetortoisetable.org.uk useful to help ID which plants are torts safe.
I've not used artificial as I am a but worried they would be eaten, but I think some members do if out of reach of torts.
Have you used the search facility to see if there are any posts about artificial or fake plants? You may some ideas there.
But as said above repot and wait a while before using store bought.


----------

